# Sony's Playstation phone, launching March with 50 games!



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2011)

According to this the worst kept secret in Sony's gaming and phone business is soon to be released with a staggering 50 titles available from day one!



> Mobile phone joint venture Sony Ericsson will release the PlayStation-certified, Android-based Xperia Play phone next month, the company confirmed at a Sunday media briefing.
> 
> Executives with Sony Ericsson said the device will start shipping worldwide in March this year, with U.S. customers among the first to be able to buy the phones.
> 
> ...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 13, 2011)

It looks shit. And it's not Playstation branded, merely 'Playstation certified'.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 14, 2011)

Six games will come preloaded on the handset.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 14, 2011)

The games look really low quality, with a terrible frame rate.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 14, 2011)

It would make the emulators available on android such as nes and snes more playable than with the next-to-useless touch screen gaming pads.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 14, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> It would make the emulators available on android such as nes and snes more playable than with the next-to-useless touch screen gaming pads.


 
This is the main reason my next Android phone will have a physical keyboard.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 14, 2011)

any news on battery life yet?

dave


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 14, 2011)

kained&able said:


> any news on battery life yet?
> 
> dave


 
I think I read five hours 45 mins of gaming time somewhere.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 15, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> This is the main reason my next Android phone will have a physical keyboard.



Ive got a keyboard and its still not brilliant for gaming tbh.

I am aware, however, that there are bluetooth controllers built for these purposes.   


http://www.talkandroid.com/guides/using-a-bluetooth-gamepad-with-your-android-phone/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2011)

Engadget has some hands on info and video of it.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2011)

You can use a wii controller for some emulators. Have yet to try it myself, and you'd look a right twat on the train, but still interesting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2011)

Coming on March 31st.



> “This will be the biggest marketing campaign we have had in the UK.”
> 
> The games available with Xperia Play are Bruce Lee Dragon Warriors, Tetris, Star Battalion, Crash Bandicoot, FIFA 10 and The Sims 3.
> A further 50 games will be available to download through the PlayStation Suite, which will be a mix of PSone and current smartphone games optimised for the device.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 11, 2011)

tetris? hardly GTA is it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me if GTA comes in some form to this...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I gave up on the PSP (before I was burgled and it was stolen) for playing GTA. It was just too small, headache ville.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 14, 2011)

TopCat said:


> tetris? hardly GTA is it?


 
Crash Bandicoot though!

er


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2011)

649 euros? Jesus...



> Apparently in an effort to reduce confusion and settle the situation once and for all, Sony Ericsson's Spanish outpost has taken to the wires today to clarify the pricing and availability situation of the Xperia Play there: €649 off contract and unlocked (which works out to roughly $907) on April 1st. That more or less lines up with what we've been hearing in other European locales, though in Spain, Vodafone will have a 15-day exclusive on the white model -- other carriers will only have access to black at first, and none of the carriers have come clean with on-contract pricing details just yet. Clearly, $900 is an enormously tough sell, but a weak dollar never helps these situations -- we'll need to wait for word on the US retail picture before we've got the whole story.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 14, 2011)

They've lost it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They've lost it


 
Yeah...although tbh that's the unlock price and it's about a 100 quid cheaper than an iPhone 4 unlocked I believe.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 14, 2011)

That's £550 though... The Desire HD is probably seen as the closest competitor to the iPhone 4 and at launch that was £450...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2011)

The big thing will be cost with contract, anything over 150 is a waste of time. Why pay that when you can get a PSP for that roughly, or a bit more and a 3DS or iPhone 4?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2011)

Vodafone have a pre-order page live, 35 quid a month, two year contract means you get it 'free' with a 8 gig card, and the following games pre-loaded: Crash Bandicoot, Fifa 10, Star Battalion, Tetris, Sims 3, and Bruce Lee.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a play with one at MWC. Not the sort of thing I'd buy so nothing to compare it to, but it was OK. They had some racing game - a Blur clone - that ran a little bit slowly.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 22, 2011)

Crash Bandicoot, Tetris and a racing game that runs a bit slowly! That's me sold.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 22, 2011)

Am I right in thinking that this is significantly underpowered compared to a PSP?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2011)

Sony really should win an award for the weirdest ad campaign. Here's the one were they take a fairly blatant pop at the iPhone:


----------



## tommers (Mar 23, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Crash Bandicoot, Tetris and a racing game that runs a bit slowly! That's me sold.


 


I can play old games on my effing glasses these days, I don't need a special phone to do it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Engadget has a review up, fifa looks ok, load times aint good though.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 28, 2011)

This thing is going to fail spectacularly. I'm still optijmistic about the PSOne games becoming available on the Android market though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm not convinced by this, it comes across as very much a version 1 of what could be good in a couple generations assuming Sony bother to stick with it...


----------



## Sunray (Mar 30, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> This thing is going to fail spectacularly. I'm still optijmistic about the PSOne games becoming available on the Android market though.



I'm not so sure at that, it depends on the games that come out for it.  Its certainly the most unusual Android phone out there. The buttons and controller are leaps and bounds ahead of any touch screen only phone.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 30, 2011)

The games are PSP quality at best, which means the tech is seven years out of date. The screen is horrendous, the loading times are horrendous, and the processor and graphics chip are the same as other high end Android handsets. For a gaming centric handset, that isn't good enough. If you get a small amount of lag or a slowing of frame rate on a top end phone it can be forgiven, but on a device that's USP is gaming it's unforgivable. The control pad is excellent, but it's literally the only thing going for it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a step in the right direction, and will only get more powerful and refined as time goes on. Assuming Sony actually stick with it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 2, 2011)

If you look around there appears to be some good deals on this:



> T-Mobile £30 inc. Internet
> 600 cross-network mins + 500 texts + Unlimited data • 18 months
> £ 30.64 a month


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 2, 2011)

Look, nobody is going to buy this. It will make the N-Gage look like the iPhone in sales.


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 18, 2011)

This can be picked up for about £245 now and I'm actually quite tempted, even if just for the emulators. Might get one and flog it when the Nexus Prime comes out. Anyone got one?


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

this is now £149 on O2 PAYG, did any1 get it and is it easy to unlock? I'm thinking of getting a new fone as i lost my old nokia 5530 after a heavy drinking session over chrimbo

Sony Ericsson Xperia PLAY White 8GB 11 FREE games £149.99 @ 02.co.uk
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/son...free-games-149-99-02-co-uk-back-stock-1095809


----------

